# Angel makro



## berolein (18. Oktober 2008)

Gibt es nen makro was den Fisch nachdem er angebissen hat automatisch einholt?


----------



## Nowsays (18. Oktober 2008)

Soweit ich weiss ist das nicht mehr möglich, also es ging glaub mal.

Doch heute heisst das Botusing
Naja, Blizzard verbietet ja Makros die mehrere Arbeitsschritte automatisieren.


----------



## NaturalDesaster (22. Oktober 2008)

geht nur duch 3th party tools. und die sind verboten. blizzard merkt das  und bei der nächsten ban welle biste mit weg vom fenster. fazit, angeln ist leidenschaft. gl & hf


----------

